# Best tuning procedure for radios best sound quality performance



## IH2ton6cyl (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi, what is the best procedure to tune the radios sound quality in the 2004 GTO? I just bought mine a few days ago and the radio and system sounds terrible.A buddy and I just serviced the transmission on his mid nineties bmw 5 series and his audio system is much better than my brand new GTO!Im not too much into taking the interior apart for upgrades so soon but maybe someone knows a method to tune the current system for the best sound quality.

Thanks for your input
Phillip
Calif


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, it really sucks that we don't have the Bose system in the GTO. This Blaupunkt setup is crap, but luckily I don't listen to the stereo that often anyways. The motor sounds good enough for my ears. 

I would just mess around with the preset programs that the system offers. Maybe one will sound better?


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

there is a way to turn up the amplifier to the rear speakers. It is located in the trunk behind a carpet covered panel on the drivers side. There is an awesome link to how its done (very simple) at LS1.com i think it is. this way you can turn up the bass from the amp, and turn it down on the manual controls in the dash. This will keep the main speakers from distorting at higher volumes and allow you to crank the bass in the rear. 

sorry if that seems confusing, the guys at ls-1 did a much better job of explaing it. I would sound like an awesome stero but it will be a big improvement.


----------



## IH2ton6cyl (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks, New2GTO and White Shadow for the responses to my question.I will try that suggestion tomorrow and see how it sounds afterwards.

Thanks again
Phillip


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I turmed up the gain on the sub-amp to 3/4 and the stereo kept cutting out because the amp was over heating. Ended up having to put it back to 1/2 gain which is where it was originally. I also upgraded the front door speakers from the stock 2ohm units to a set of 4ohm Pioneers and again the radio cuts out. This stock radio just isn't cutting it. But it does sound good before it cuts out.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Turn your costum sound EQ settings to off. Push your volume knob in to adjust bass and trieble.Then when you turn your car on use your mode button to the right of your steering wheel with in 3 seconds and turn 
your Dynamic Distortion limiting to off.You wont belive what a differance it makes. It is on 3-46 in your owners manual.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

I dont have a amp anywhere in my trunk. belive me I tore it apart looking for it.


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

It's behind a metal panel on the driver's side, you may notice four little screws sticking out. That is where it is anchored to.


----------

